# Thoughts on mid/tweeter on dash facing window



## ao27893 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all!

What's your thoughts on installing tweeter and mid range like this?
With mid bass in the doors 

Cheers


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well let's talk about your setup, if you search you'll find what is the consensus.

What else you have in car


----------



## ao27893 (Mar 31, 2013)

oabeieo said:


> Well let's talk about your setup, if you search you'll find what is the consensus.
> 
> What else you have in car



Car: Ve ssv wagon
hertz Mille ml1600, ml700 and ml280
Amps 2 x alpine PDX-F6 
Audison bit 1 dsp 

Running active 

Thanks


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

ao27893 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> What's your thoughts on installing tweeter and mid range like this?
> With mid bass in the doors
> ...


That's very similar to my current setup. Except my tweeter is closer to the mids. There are advantages as well as disadvantages to up firing mids/tweets over other types of installs but it can sound real good.


----------



## jwsewell01 (May 28, 2015)

If you can get the tweeter mounted on axis to avoid windshield reflections and the HP filter for the mid set below the frequency that comb filtering becomes an issue it can sound great.

I think I said that right. Lol

Here is a great link on the subject. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n/233330-pros-cons-windshield-reflection.html

And enough to keep you busy for awhile.....
https://www.google.com/search?sclie......1c.1.64.tablet-gws..37.15.3214.nTi91tJYHQI


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This is basically how mine is set up. Except there's no tweeter next to it.


----------



## ao27893 (Mar 31, 2013)

I may just give it ago.

In my last ve I had them in the pillar, they weren't aimed right and I could never get it to sound right.

On top of that the Ve has huge pillars as it is and with the speakers on them it made a pretty bad blind spot


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Check out this paper from Harmon (JBL) regarding midrange and tweeter placement on a dash. According to the mid is in the perfect place. But doesn't say anything about the tweet.

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/vi...r-acoustics/10

On the other hand I think the tweeter is in a very bad location. I would place the tweeters in the corner of the dash firing between the driver and passenger.


----------



## ao27893 (Mar 31, 2013)

Link isn't working .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

So long as timing and eq is done right it will sound good , there will be drawbacks , but eeh 

You might like it , I would move that tweeter on axis tho


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

In a car there are drawbacks or compromises to every install location. I've tried all the typical ones. 
What I like about my current setup is with reflection off the glass the drivers side mid / tweet are essentially on axis with my left ear. I've never gotten such smooth freq response without eq as this. Image is all in front of me up on the dash. Like I'm sitting in front of a concert. Stage height is a non issue. Centering non issue. Drawback is stage width is within the pillars vs door mounted mids I had in my G35 width seemed much wider, almost outside the car. With that setup I felt like I was two feet from the concert rather than the front row. For somebody that likes to be enveloped with music like at a club it would be perfect. Pillar mounted mids is a bit of a combination of both door and dash. But more headphone like and for me there's the psycho-acoustic effects of pillar mounted speakers that I found distracting.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Wow, Opened up the link yesterday to make sure it worked. This one works.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...he_Instrument_Panel_of_an_Automotive_Interior


----------



## bugsplat (Nov 7, 2014)

I like it but I didn't go with tweeters. Tried my widebands on-axis and hated the sound. It was to "in your face" for me. I wanted to be enveloped in the music not have it scream at me from the pillar. Dash corners worked out great for me but that's not a guaranty. I think driver type, hz range, dash shape and glass angle all play into this. Sometimes it works out great sometimes it does not. Anyone want a pile of door pods? Used once?


----------

